# Catching ribs



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

I've had this odd catching sensation at the lowest point of my right ribs. It doesn't really hurt but I can feel this irritating catching sensation when I move or bend in certain positions while I'm sitting. I can push on it and it doesn't hurt other than feeling irritated the next day.

Anyone ever have something like this?

I'm wondering if I may have torn some cartilage or pulled something. If it doesn't get better I'll be at my sport med doc for an opinion.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

No one? It almost feels like a rubbing in the inside of my lowest right front rib.


----------



## mmmtnbkr1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have had this for a few years. Inquired with the doc and he said it was not uncommon, and not much of anything to worry about. Apparently its just the skin /muscle/fat catching, like it feels.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

This is day-15 dealing with bruised/cracked/broken (I think it's the first) rib(s) and I'm finally able to sneeze/cough/fart the way I was prior to injury with a faint reminder of "the incident" (two weeks ago). Within another few days, I'll be attempting "cat-stretches"; in fact, I think I'll just incorporate stretches to my whole routine from here-on-out, because, by golly, it feels good to fart....


----------

